# eth0 at boot started by udev [solved]

## dermartn

hi there,

i have two nics (lan & wlan). i configured wlan0 to start at boot and eth0 not (via rc-update).

but in the boot process, udev-post... is starting eth0!

so what can i do to just start wlan0 and not eth0?

thanks for help.

dermartnLast edited by dermartn on Mon Oct 29, 2007 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/wireshark/trunk $ grep ^RC_PL /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*"

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi, There are two files which are important. The first one is an explanation, the second one must be done by yourself and is empty. Copy the lines which are important from the first file to the second one.

```
notebook conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net.example

##############################################################################

# QUICK-START

#

# The quickest start is if you want to use DHCP.

# In that case, everything should work out of the box, no configuration

# necessary, though the startup script will warn you that you haven't

# specified anything.

# WARNING :- some examples have a mixture of IPv4 (ie 192.168.0.1) and IPv6

# (ie 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab) internet addresses. They only work if you have

# the relevant kernel option enabled. So if you don't have an IPv6 enabled

# kernel then remove the IPv6 address from your config.

# If you want to use a static address or use DHCP explicitly, jump

# down to the section labelled INTERFACE HANDLERS.

#

# If you want to do anything more fancy, you should take the time to

# read through the rest of this file.

##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatability with existing ones.

# 

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have it's package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer udhcpc over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0=( "udhcpc" )

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

# IMPORTANT: If you need the above, please disable modules in that order

##############################################################################

# INTERFACE HANDLERS

# 

# We provide two interface handlers presently: ifconfig and iproute2.

# You need one of these to do any kind of network configuration.

# For ifconfig support, emerge sys-apps/net-tools

# For iproute2 support, emerge sys-apps/iproute2

# If you don't specify an interface then we prefer iproute2 if it's installed

# To prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

# If you need more than one address, you can use something like this

# NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address

#       (eth0:1, eth0:2, etc)

#       iproute2 does not do this as there is no need to

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "192.168.0.3/24"

#       "192.168.0.4/24"

#)

# Or you can use sequence expressions

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )

# which does the same as above. Be careful though as if you use this and

# fallbacks, you have to ensure that both end up with the same number of

# values otherwise your fallback won't work correctly.

# You can also use IPv6 addresses

# (you should always specify a prefix length with IPv6 here)

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab/64"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ac/64"

#)

# If you wish to keep existing addresses + routing and the interface is up,

# you can specify a noop (no operation). If the interface is down or there

# are no addresses assigned, then we move onto the next step (default dhcp)

# This is useful when configuring your interface with a kernel command line

# or similar

#config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.2/24" )

# If you don't want ANY address (only useful when calling for advanced stuff)

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# Here's how to do routing if you need it

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

#)

# If a specified module fails (like dhcp - see below), you can specify a

# fallback like so

#fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# NOTE: fallback entry must match the entry location in config_eth0

# As such you can only have one fallback route.

# Some users may need to alter the MTU - here's how

#mtu_eth0="1500"

# Each module described below can set a default base metric, lower is

# preferred over higher. This is so we can prefer a wired route over a

# wireless route automaticaly. You can override this by setting

#metric_eth0="100"

# or on a global basis

#metric="100"

# The only downside of the global setting is that you have to ensure that

# there are no conflicting routes yourself. For users with large routing

# tables you may have to set a global metric as the due to a simple read of

# the routing table taking over a minute at a time.

##############################################################################

# OPTIONAL MODULES

# INTERFACE RENAMING

# There is no consistent device renaming scheme for Linux.

# The preferred way of naming devices is via the kernel module directly or

# by using udev (http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php)

# If you are unable to write udev rules, then we do provide a way of renaming

# the interface based on it's MAC address, but it is not optimal.

# Here is how to rename an interface whose MAC address is 00:11:22:33:44:55

# to foo1

#rename_001122334455="foo1"

# You can also do this based on current device name - although this is not

# recommended. Here we rename eth1 to foo2.

#rename_eth1="foo2"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# Wireless can be provided by iwconfig or wpa_supplicant

# iwconfig

# emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

# Wireless options are held in /etc/conf.d/wireless - but could be here too

# Consult the sample file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example for instructions

# iwconfig is the default

# wpa_supplicant

# emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

# Wireless options are held in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

# Consult the sample file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example for instructions

# To choose wpa_supplicant over iwconfig

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# To configure wpa_supplicant

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

# Consult wpa_supplicant for more drivers

# By default don't wait for wpa_suppliant to associate and authenticate.

# If you would like to, so can specify how long in seconds

#associate_timeout_eth0=60

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# set dhcp_ESSID="nodns"

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search are mutually exclusive.

# You can also override any settings found here per MAC address of the AP

# in case you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# When an interface has been associated with an Access Point, a global

# variable called ESSID is set to the Access Point's ESSID for use in the

# pre/post user functions below (although it's not available in preup as you

# won't have associated then)

# If you're using anything else to configure wireless on your interface AND

# you have installed any of the above packages, you need to disable them

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhclient, dhcpcd, pump or udhcpc.

#

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp

# If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which

# one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available.

#modules=( "dhclient" ) # to select dhclient over dhcpcd

#

# Notes:

# - All clients send the current hostname to the DHCP server by default

# - dhcpcd does not daemonize when the lease time is infinite

# - udhcp-0.9.3-r3 and earlier do not support getting NTP servers 

# - pump does not support getting NIS servers

# - DHCP tends to erase any existing device information - so add

#   static addresses after dhcp if you need them

# - dhclient and udhcpc can set other resolv.conf options such as "option"

#   and "sortlist"- see the System module for more details

# Regardless of which DHCP client you prefer, you configure them the

# same way using one of following depending on which interface modules

# you're using.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# dhclient, udhcpc and pump don't have many runtime options

# You can pass options to them in a similar manner to dhcpcd though

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release it's lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# For APIPA support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

# APIPA is a module that tries to find a free address in the range

# 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 by arping a random address in that range on the

# interface. If no reply is found then we assign that address to the interface

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server and you don't

# connect directly to the internet.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ARPING Gateway configuration 

# and

# Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA)

# For arpingnet / apipa support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

#

# This is a module that tries to find a gateway IP. If it exists then we use

# that gateways configuration for our own. For the configuration variables

# simply ensure that each octet is zero padded and the dots are removed.

# Below is an example.

#

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1 10.0.0.1"

#config_192168000001=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001=( "10.0.0.1" )

# We can also specify a specific MAC address for each gateway if different

# networks have the same gateway.

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1,00:11:22:AA:BB:CC 10.0.0.1,33:44:55:DD:EE:FF"

#config_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.1" )

# If we don't find any gateways (or there are none configured) then we try and

# use APIPA to find a free address in the range 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255

# by arping a random address in that range on the interface. If no reply is

# found then we assign that address to the interface.

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server.

#config_eth0=( "arping" )

# or if no DHCP server can be found

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "arping" )

# NOTE: We default to sleeping for 1 second the first time we attempt an

# arping to give the interface time to settle on the LAN. This appears to

# be a good default for most instances, but if not you can alter it here.

#arping_sleep=5

#arping_sleep_lan=7

# NOTE: We default to waiting 3 seconds to get an arping response. You can

# change the default wait like so.

#arping_wait=3

#arping_wait_lan=2

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# VLAN (802.1q support)

# For VLAN support, emerge net-misc/vconfig

# Specify the VLAN numbers for the interface like so

# Please ensure your VLAN IDs are NOT zero-padded

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

# You may not want to assign an IP the the physical interface, but we still

# need it up.

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# You can also configure the VLAN - see for vconfig man page for more details

#vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#vconfig_vlan1=( "set_flag 1" "set_egress_map 2 6" )

#config_vlan1=( "172.16.3.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#config_vlan2=( "172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

# NOTE: Vlans can be configured with a . in their interface names

# When configuring vlans with this name type, you need to replace . with a _

#config_eth0.1=( "dhcp" ) - does not work

#config_eth0_1=( "dhcp" ) - does work

# NOTE: Vlans are controlled by their physical interface and not per vlan

# This means you do not need to create init scripts in /etc/init.d for each

# vlan, you must need to create one for the physical interface.

# If you wish to control the configuration of each vlan through a separate

# script, or wish to rename the vlan interface to something that vconfig

# cannot then you need to do this.

#vlan_start_eth0="no"

# If you do the above then you may want to depend on eth0 like so

# RC_NEED_vlan1="net.eth0"

# NOTE: depend functions only work in /etc/conf.d/net

# and not in profile configs such as /etc/conf.d/net.foo

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bonding

# For link bonding/trunking emerge net-misc/ifenslave

# To bond interfaces together

#slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1 eth2"

#config_bond0=( "null" ) # You may not want to assign an IP the the bond

# If any of the slaves require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to depend function on the bonded interfaces

#RC_NEED_bond0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Classical IP over ATM 

# For CLIP support emerge net-dialup/linux-atm

# Ensure that you have /etc/atmsigd.conf setup correctly

# Now setup each clip interface like so

#clip_atm0=( "peer_ip [if.]vpi.vci [opts]" ... )

#  where "peer_ip" is the IP address of a PVC peer (in case of an ATM connection

#  with your ISP, your only peer is usually the ISP gateway closest to you),

#  "if" is the number of the ATM interface which will carry the PVC, "vpi.vci"

#  is the ATM VC address, and "opts" may optionally specify VC parameters like

#  qos, pcr, and the like (see "atmarp -s" for further reference). Please also

#  note quoting: it is meant to distinguish the VCs you want to create. You may,

#  in example, create an atm0 interface to more peers, like this:

#clip_atm0=( "1.1.1.254 0.8.35" "1.1.1.253 1.8.35" )

#  By default, the PVC will use the LLC/SNAP encapsulation. If you rather need a

#  null encapsulation (aka "VC mode"), please add the keyword "null" to opts.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

#config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

#link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"                 # Most PPP links will use a serial port

#link_ppp0="eth0"                       # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="[itf.]vpi.vci"              # PPPoA requires the ATM VC's address

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"                  # ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"    # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#                        radattr, radrealms and winbind 

#plugins_ppp0=(

#       "pppoe"                         # Required plugin for PPPoE

#       "pppoa vc-encaps"               # Required plugin for PPPoA with an option

#       "capi"                          # Required plugin for ISDN

#)

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

#username_ppp0='user'

#password_ppp0='password'

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

#pppd_ppp0=(

#       "maxfail 0"     # WARNING: It's not recommended you use this

#                       # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#       "updetach"      # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#                       # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#                       # for the first time.

#                       # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

#       "debug"         # Enables syslog debugging

#       "noauth"        # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#       "defaultroute"  # Make this PPP interface the default route

#       "usepeerdns"    # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#       "demand"                # Enable dial on demand

#       "idle 30"               # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#       "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113" # Phony IP addresses

#       "ipcp-accept-remote"    # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#       "ipcp-accept-local"     # Accept the peers idea of local address

#       "holdoff 3"     # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#       "lcp-echo-interval 15"  # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#       "lcp-echo-failure 3"    # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#                               # echo-requests

#

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#       noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

#       "lock"                          # Lock serial port

#       "115200"                        # Set the serial port baud rate

#       "modem crtscts"                 # Enable hardware flow control

#       "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"       # Local and remote IP addresses

#)

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0=( "12345689" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

#chat_ppp0=(

#       'ABORT' 'BUSY'

#       'ABORT' 'ERROR'

#       'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

#       'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

#       'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '' 'ATZ'

#       'OK' 'AT' # Put your modem initialization string here

#       'OK' 'ATDT\T'

#       'TIMEOUT' '60'

#       'CONNECT' ''

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '~--' ''

#)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to depend on the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

#RC_NEED_ppp0="net.nas0"

#WARNING: if MTU of the PPP interface is less than 1500 and you use this

#machine as a router, you should add the following rule to your firewall

#

#iptables -I FORWARD 1 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ADSL

# For ADSL support, emerge net-dialup/rp-pppoe

# WARNING: This ADSL module is being deprecated in favour of the PPP module

# above.

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

#config_eth0=( "adsl" )

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

#adsl_user_eth0="my-adsl-username"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ISDN

# For ISDN support, emerge net-dialup/isdn4k-utils

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ISDN

#config_ippp0=( "dhcp" )

# It's important to specify dhcp if you need it!

#config_ippp0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# Otherwise, you can use a static IP

# NOTE: The interface name must be either ippp or isdn followed by a number

# You may need this option to set the default route

#ipppd_eth0="defaultroute"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# MAC changer

# To set a specific MAC address

#mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"

# For changing MAC addresses using the below, emerge net-analyzer/macchanger

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

# - to randomize between the same physical type of connection (e.g. fibre,

# copper, wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-samekind"

# - to randomize between any physical type of connection (e.g. fibre, copper,

# wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-anykind"

# - full randomization - WARNING: some MAC addresses generated by this may NOT

# act as expected

#mac_eth0="random-full"

# custom - passes all parameters directly to net-analyzer/macchanger

#mac_eth0="some custom set of parameters"

# You can also set other options based on the MAC address of your network card

# Handy if you use different docking stations with laptops

#config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TUN/TAP

# For TUN/TAP support emerge net-misc/openvpn or sys-apps/usermode-utilities

#

# You must specify if we're a tun or tap device. Then you can give it any

# name you like - such as vpn

#tuntap_vpn="tun"

#config_vpn=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# Or stick wit the generic names - like tap0

#tuntap_tap0="tap"

#config_tap0=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# For passing custom options to tunctl use something like the following.  This

# example sets the owner to adm

#tunctl_tun1="-u adm"

# When using openvpn, there are no options

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d)

# For bridging support emerge net-misc/bridge-utils

# To add ports to bridge br0

#bridge_br0="eth0 eth1"

# or dynamically add them when the interface comes up

#bridge_add_eth0="br0"

#bridge_add_eth1="br0"

# You need to configure the ports to null values so dhcp does not get started 

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#config_eth1=( "null" )

# Finally give the bridge an address - dhcp or a static IP

#config_br0=( "dhcp" ) # may not work when adding ports dynamically

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# If any of the ports require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to depend on them like so.

#RC_NEED_br0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

# Below is an example of configuring the bridge

# Consult "man brctl" for more details

#brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# RFC 2684 Bridge Support 

# For RFC 2684 bridge support emerge net-misc/br2684ctl

# Interface names have to be of the form nas0, nas1, nas2, etc.

# You have to specify a VPI and VCI for the interface like so

#br2684ctl_nas0="-a 0.38" # UK VPI and VCI

# You may want to configure the encapsulation method as well by adding the -e

# option to the command above (may need to be before the -a command)

# -e 0 # LLC (default)

# -e 1 # VC mux

# Then you can configure the interface as normal

#config_nas0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Tunnelling

# WARNING: For tunnelling it is highly recommended that you

# emerge sys-apps/iproute2

#

# For GRE tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode gre remote 207.170.82.1 key 0xffffffff ttl 255"

# For IPIP tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

# To configure the interface

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 pointopoint 192.168.1.2" )  # ifconfig style

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 peer 192.168.1.1" )         # iproute2 style

# 6to4 Tunnels allow IPv6 to work over IPv4 addresses, provided you

# have a non-private address configured on an interface.

# link_6to4="eth0"              # Interface to base it's addresses on

# config_6to4=( "ip6to4" )

# You may want to depend on eth0 like so

#RC_NEED_6to4="net.eth0"

# To ensure that eth0 is configured before 6to4. Of course, the tunnel could be

# any name and this also works for any configured interface.

# NOTE: If you're not using iproute2 then your 6to4 tunnel has to be called

# sit0 - otherwise use a different name like 6to4 in the example above.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# System

# For configuring system specifics such as domain, dns, ntp and nis servers

# It's rare that you would need todo this, but you can anyway.

# This is most benefit to wireless users who don't use DHCP so they can change

# their configs based on ESSID. See wireless.example for more details

# To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

# See the man page for resolv.conf for details about the options and sortlist

# directives

#ntp_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#nis_domain_eth0="domain"

#nis_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

# NOTE: Setting any of these will stamp on the files in question. So if you

# don't specify dns_servers but you do specify dns_domain then no nameservers

# will be listed in /etc/resolv.conf even if there were any there to start

# with.

# If this is an issue for you then maybe you should look into a resolv.conf

# manager like resolvconf-gentoo to manage this file for you. All packages

# that baselayout supports use resolvconf-gentoo if installed.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Cable in/out detection

# Sometimes the cable is in, others it's out. Obviously you don't want to

# restart net.eth0 every time when you plug it in either.

#

# netplug is a package that detects this and requires no extra configuration

# on your part.

# emerge sys-apps/netplug

# or

# emerge sys-apps/ifplugd

# and you're done :)

# By default we don't wait for netplug/ifplugd to configure the interface.

# If you would like it to wait so that other services now that network is up

# then you can specify a timeout here.

#plug_timeout="10"

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# If you don't want to use netplug on a specific interface but you have it

# installed, you can disable it for that interface via the modules statement

#modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )

# You can do the same for ifplugd

#

# You can disable them both with the generic plug

#modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

# To use specific ifplugd options, fex specifying wireless mode

#ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"

# man ifplugd for more options

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

# 

# Four functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# start/stop operations.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters. An extra two

# functions can be defined when an interface fails to start or stop.

#

# The return values for the preup and predown functions should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preup returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.  If predown returns a

# non-zero value, then the interface will not be allowed to continue

# deconfiguration.

#

# The return values for the postup, postdown, failup and faildown functions are

# ignored since there's nothing to do if they indicate failure.

#

# ${IFACE} is set to the interface being brought up/down

# ${IFVAR} is ${IFACE} converted to variable name bash allows

#preup() {

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the mii-diag

#       # package to be installed.

#       if mii-tool "${IFACE}" 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi 

#

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the ethtool

#       # package to be installed.

#       if ethtool "${IFACE}" | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#predown() {

#       # The default in the script is to test for NFS root and disallow

#       # downing interfaces in that case.  Note that if you specify a

#       # predown() function you will override that logic.  Here it is, in

#       # case you still want it...

#       if is_net_fs /; then

#               eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#postup() {

#       # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

#       # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

#       # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

#       # Here is an example that allows the use of iproute rules

#       # which have been configured using the rules_eth0 variable.

#       #rules_eth0=(

#       #       "from 24.80.102.112/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#       #       "from 216.113.223.51/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#       #)

#       local x="rules_${IFVAR}[@]"

#       local -a rules=( "${!x}" )

#       if [[ -n ${rules} ]] ; then

#               einfo "Adding IP policy routing rules"

#               eindent

#               # Ensure that the kernel supports policy routing

#               if ! ip rule list | grep -q "^" ; then

#                       eerror "You need to enable IP Policy Routing (CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES)"

#                       eerror "in your kernel to use ip rules"

#               else

#                       for x in "${rules[@]}" ; do

#                               ebegin "${x}"

#                               ip rule add ${x} dev "${IFACE}"

#                               eend $?

#                       done

#               fi

#               eoutdent

#               # Flush the cache

#               ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#       fi

#}

#postdown() {

#       # Enable Wake-On-LAN for every interface except for lo

#       # Probably a good idea to set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

#       # as well ;)

#       [[ ${IFACE} != "lo" ]] && ethtool -s "${IFACE}" wol g

#       Automatically erase any ip rules created in the example postup above

#       if interface_exists "${IFACE}" ; then

#               # Remove any rules for this interface

#               local rule

#               ip rule list | grep " iif ${IFACE}[ ]*" | {

#                       while read rule ; do

#                               rule="${rule#*:}"

#                               ip rule del ${rule}

#                       done

#               }

#               # Flush the route cache

#               ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#       fi

#       # Return 0 always

#       return 0

#}

#failup() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

#faildown() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

##############################################################################

# FORCING MODULES

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

#

# Loading modules is a slow affair - we have to check each one for the following

# 1) Code sanity

# 2) Has the required package been emerged?

# 3) Has it modified anything?

# 4) Have all the dependant modules been loaded?

# Then we have to strip out the conflicting modules based on user preference

# and default configuration and sort them into the correct order.

# Finally we check the end result for dependencies.

# This, of course, takes valuable CPU time so we provide module forcing as a

# means to speed things up. We still do *some* checking but not much.

# It is essential that you force modules in the correct order and supply all

# the modules you need. You must always supply an interface module - we

# supply ifconfig or iproute2.

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

# Now that we've warned you twice, here's how to do it

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" )

# We can also apply this to a specific interface

#modules_force_eth1=( "iproute2" )

# The below will not work

#modules_force=( "dhcpcd" )

# No interface (ifconfig/iproute2)

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" "essidnet" "iwconfig" )

# Although it will not crash, essidnet will not work as it has to come after

# iwconfig

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "ifconfig" )

# The interface will be setup twice which will cause problems

notebook conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

notebook conf.d # 

```

----------

## dermartn

thank you for your answers. i will test it when i am back home this evening.

----------

## yufasa

You could also just emerge ifplugd.

Now your system will determine if you have a cable connected or not and if not it will just skip it  :Smile: 

----------

## dermartn

thanks a lot for all your answers.

i tried the ifplugd and it works fine.

----------

